# My first time with a shemale



## skydancer

Let me tell you a little bit about myself I'm five feet 10 inches tall around 
220 pounds, brown hair and eyes very muscular, I'm an ex-professional boxer.
Around 10 years ago I I was working as a bouncer erotic a nightclub in Fort 
Lauderdale, when one night I heard a commotion in the parking lot.  There were 
several men beating up a beautiful woman, when I tried to break it up I ended up 
getting very banged up myself.
Her name was misty, she thanked me for helping her and asked if I need a ride 
home since I was so beat up.  I told her I was just doing my job but since my 
glasses were broken I'd appreciate a ride home.
When we arrived god yes my house I invited her inside.  I asked her why those 
guys wanted to beat her up.  She told me she was a trans-sexual, I was shocked I 
had never met a transsexual before.  Then she started crying and told me what a 
nice guy I was and how she wished she had a man like me.  Then she reached over 
and started hugging me.  I held her for a while, then she tried to kiss me.  I 
told her I'm not gay.  She said I know you're not gay but  I'd like to repay you 
for your kindness, and then she started to kneel in front of me and undo my 
pants.  I didn't know what to do and I froze for a minute, and she ripped my 
pants down to my ankles and inhaled my cock.
It's felt great, she knew how to suck, she grabbed my balls hard and deep 
throated my cock, I never felt such incredible suction before,  she squeezed my 
balls so hard by almost screamed.  I finally said," god yes suck my cock"  she 
stood up and took off the rest of my clothes, then she threw me onto the bed and 
took off her clothes. She then climbed on top of ME and told ME to suck her 
balls.  I had never seen an erect penis before accept my own.  Hers was much 
larger must have been over nine inches.  She said in a very deep erotic voice 
suck my cock boy and started rubbing in all over my face.  I became very turned 
on at this point and opened my mouth which she promptly shoved her cock in my 
mouth and started to fuck my mouth.
I had never been this turned on before I didn't know what to think.  My mouth 
was being fucked by a beautiful she male and I liked it. At this point she tried 
to turn me over onto my stomach I asked her what she was doing?  She said "it's 
okay baby turnover" and flipped me over onto my stomach.  I told her I don't 
want to be fucked which she said I think you do and started to shove her huge 
cock in my ass.  I screamed it's too big don't AHHHH don't god dam- it it's too 
big.  At this point I felt it slide in my ass, I tried to get her off ME but she 
was very strong, she said "take easy baby it will feel good in a minute" she 
stopped thrusting so I tried to relax and after several minutes she started 
fucking ME very slowly.  My cock was rubbing against the bed sheets.  I was so 
horny at this point I would've done anything.  She told ME tell me your my 
bitch!  I said never.  So she withdrew her cock and shoved it all the way back 
in as hard as she could.  I screamed in pain.  She said," tell me your my 
bitch".  I was then in incredible pain and had no choice but to shout out I'm 
your bitch please fuck me!
To which she said "you need to be fucked like a bitch on your back with your 
legs spread" and then she flipped me over and spread my legs and shoved her cock 
in my ass.  While she thrusts viciously in my ass she jerked my cock harder than 
ever before.  I howled in pleasure and pain and humiliation she smiled her my 
humiliation and said "what's it to feel like to be fucked like a woman in the 
ass you bitch"
She suddenly stood up and crossed the room, she sat in the living room chair and 
opened the drapes to the front of a house and told ME to come here and sit on my 
cock where your neighbors can see the big tough bouncer get fucked like a bitch 
by a she male!
I didn't know what to do I was so horny I hadn't come yet, and was extremely 
humiliated and scared my neighbors would see ME but she had ME in some kind of 
spell, she shouted "come here god dam it and sit on my cock, do what I fucking 
tell you" so I walked over to  her and said "there's no way your fucking ME in 
front of this open window" to which she smacked ME in my face hard, my ears 
rang.  She said "ride my cock like good bitch" and I turned around and started 
to sit  down on her massive hard on.  I could only get a little of it in my ass 
but she grabbed my nipples and pulled me viciously down onto her cock and told 
ME to ride her cock that she wasn't going to do all the work.
So here I am in front of my open window riding a nine inch she male cock with my 
own cock about to explode any second.  Then she twisted my nipples as hard as 
she could while thrusting her cock in ME so hard you could hear it all through 
the house.  She said "I'm going to come in your ass you fucking queer" and I 
shot a load unlike any other load of cum, I ever shot before in my life, all 
over my face and chest to which misty said "lick up your come lover" and she 
shot her load of my ass.
I always remember that day!


----------



## Lingo

Have you sent this in to Reader's Digest yet?
Adios,
Steve
------------------
Inahle your thoughts and exhale your wishes.
http://www.lingolounge.net
AIM: BagOBison


----------



## skydancer

I'm not sending ANYTHING in to those fuckers anymore until they give me my Mercedes S class as they promised.


----------



## Griff

So that's the first bluelighter you've ever met eh?


----------



## Liquid69Raver

when did u meet spedly?




~Liquid


----------



## Harry Redknapp

I warned you about takin too much E


----------



## ice-9

You were an ex-professional boxer? cool.


----------



## Flower

ROFL!


----------



## vibr8tor

It's just as good the 24th time you read it as the first.
um, not that I keep clicking on this over and over or anything...


----------



## mashead testing

Im blown away by your great story!


----------



## Coldshot

oh my


----------



## vibr8tor

A beautiful retrieval by oopsz!


----------



## JustChad

Misty huh... hmmm...


----------



## skydancer

I still can't believe I shared that story with you guys, we have become so intimate over the years.


----------



## ice-9

*~*~*~*~*~*Pl00R h3arTz0rz!!*~*~*~*~*~*~*


----------



## hedtwin

brings back so many memories........ erm, lol??


----------



## harraser

hahahahaha fucking funny as!!! Move it to SLR, or Social   c'mon skydancer I dare ya


----------



## MissTwitch

oh wow, I am not even sure what to say to that!
That was deifinitely worth reading!


----------



## randomblondeboy

i thought i was the only one Pleonastic had done that too...


----------



## Jabberwocky

/me claps!  excellent story
-phil-


----------



## -Thoth

"Dear Penthouse, I have often wondered whether the stories in your magazine are actually true..."


----------



## Its Pat

In the Mood!
[ 16 June 2002: Message edited by: Its Pat ]


----------



## randycaver

I'm definitely in the mood now


----------



## Sweetpea

*starts a flapper line*


----------



## dr seuss

timely bumpage!!!


----------



## Blue Lava

I've got the biggest boner right now having read that... and I'm at work.  :D


----------



## Trancey

Wow. 
LOL @ bumpity bump bump.


----------



## Jungle Bunny

*OH MY*

points... someone gets points for this one...


----------



## wildswan069

Oh dear...
Oh my....
Sounds like the typical Tranny porn 
Porn - an act of the fantasy world for the targeted audiences8)


----------



## skydancer

^^ Feel free to post a v.2 ....


----------



## onetwothreefour

MrGeezer said:
			
		

> *I warned you about takin too much E
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



exactly. we told you drugs give you teh shemale.


----------



## Ohio Bastard

holy shit, is this real?

edit- this gives me an idea. ahehehehehehehehehehe


----------



## Mariposa

BWAHAHAHAHA

Skydancer, the only issue I must take with your story is that I grew up in Ft. Lauderdale.  

However, the shemale population is indeed high.  I used to see them at a diner called Egg N' You at like 5 AM when I was still off my face from the night before and may I tell you it was lucky I didn't get into Tourette's mode as I occasionally do when high.  

still... LMAO


----------



## faris

oh my....that was very interesting reading!


----------



## Dazzle

> ^^ Feel free to post a v.2 ....



can I?

I'll post my first time if it's cool. It's a moderately offensive story involving me, my boyfriend and a  professional dominatrix shemale. (*hangs head, yes, we paid for it... heehee)


----------



## Negative

That was something else . . .


----------



## xtcxtc

*skydancer*

I got CENSORed by bluelight and all I got was this lousy signature!

i could tell some stories but nothing approaching the debauchery of that one.

dazzle! you first --- please!


----------



## antinazi77

every 220 pound boxer has the same sttory about getting throat fucked by chix with dix, can we find something a bit more original please lmfao


----------



## 247

wait a minute...
your "first" time with a shemale?
were there others?


----------



## buzzn_all_nite_long

im sorry if i sound like a freak, but that story really turned me on!!


----------



## UE8in69

^ me too.  And I KNOW I'm a freak.


----------



## 247

i wasnt turned on.
just intruiged.
it was very educational to say the least.


----------



## frankengenius

BOING!!!


----------



## MaliceNwunderland

So who's got it on with a hermaphrodite?


----------



## m0rbid abyss

MaliceNwunderland said:
			
		

> *So who's got it on with a hermaphrodite? *



psssssh, you mean who hasn't?


----------



## wallytuggs

This is the craziest shit ever. Well do you think you will swing by trannies now? If you liked it I guess thats cool... definately not my thing.

Good luck man..


----------



## randycaver

Dazzle said:
			
		

> *can I?
> 
> I'll post my first time if it's cool. It's a moderately offensive story involving me, my boyfriend and a  professional dominatrix shemale. (*hangs head, yes, we paid for it... heehee) *




POST IT


----------



## xtcxtc

harraser said:
			
		

> *hahahahaha fucking funny as!!! Move it to SLR, or Social   c'mon skydancer I dare ya  *



not quite the same but 

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?s=&threadid=130499&r=7


----------



## Dj_TranceMadness

Man its just so hard to believe that story is true!

Just sounds like such a perfect erotic story off a porn sit!:D


----------



## Callum

That was digusting.....but my pants suddenly feel sooo tight.
O-/-<~


----------



## StuffedTiger

that was so hot.


----------



## killarava2day

220lbs boxer?!? Ha! And here's me picturing you as a scrawny little computer nerd... Well, I sure as shit won't be picking any fights with you now I know that Oh, and believe me, I had _plans_


----------



## Pasilda Nacera

Goddamn!!! This Thread made my night. I'm off to bed!


----------



## Medi57

Dj_TranceMadness said:
			
		

> *Man its just so hard to believe that story is true!
> 
> Just sounds like such a perfect erotic story off a porn sit!:D *








*titter*


----------



## Mystryman

*speechless*


----------



## inimical

wow HAHAHA


----------



## therollingstoner

Very interesting story. I hope you got her #


----------



## papermate

jesus. that did turn me on. 

by the way, i no longer want to have a beer with you skydancer.


----------



## jebusjoe2003

Did someone say my name?  Oh, you said jesus.  My bad.

I read like like the first quarter of this and then had to stop.  I couldn't stand anymore.


----------



## klomper

so then are you batting for the other team now you think?


----------



## ValeTudo

What the fuuuck


----------



## mariacallas

i came!!!!


----------



## buzzn_all_nite_long

came where???

*sigh*


----------



## bleedingheartcommie

am i to understand that there was no lubricant involved?    ouchkiebibbles


----------



## acroamatic

ohhhhh man oh man thats greaaaaaat shit man i feel so sorry for you


----------



## MagickalKat777

Wow. Ummm... that was interesting.

I'm openly homosexual but shemales still don't turn me on.

Although... a wild ride like that might... I don't know.

But thanks for sharing, that had to have taken some serious courage.


----------



## nuke

D:


----------



## phishy2

*wow*

great experience.....with no lube, ouch

BUMP!!!!!!


----------



## xtcxtc

MagickalKat777 said:
			
		

> *But thanks for sharing, that had to have taken some serious courage. *



and 

"great experience.....with no lube, ouch"

do you two have a brain between you ??


----------



## motiv311

"A has-been boxer gets fucked in the ass by a shemale!" - Sounds romantic.


----------



## DarthMom

holy shit that was hot. good thing i am wearing tight jeans easier to get off on without anyone tellin.


----------



## psychetool

That was really, really weird.


----------



## billbong2

haha fucking ha




			
				skydancer said:
			
		

> So here I am in front of my open window riding a nine inch she male cock with my
> own cock about to explode any second.  QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harharharhahahahahahaha
> 
> yea not my cup o tea i think (u gotta try shit to be 100% if your me ppl no wot they like) glad u enjoyed it but had to quote
> 
> 
> 
> props to your courage (or not giving a fuck) good that bluelight is a soothing kind community, place.


----------



## cucarot

how cool was that ...being fucked by a shemale and loving it ...


----------



## kevz

priceless!


----------



## Slay

this shit turns me on, is it normal


----------



## Kurv.

well.. they look like girls, so i am assuming that , yes its perfectly normal. I personaly prefer hairy middle age mens.


----------



## MasterOfDeception

So you didn't fuck her? How unpolite of her.


----------



## Noddy Boy

OMG, I am strait but got horny reading this one... 





Nod


----------



## Swerlz

was it anything like this?


----------



## delta_9

^thats fucked up, i really wish i didnt come to this page


----------



## qwe

that was a cool story


----------



## Fadednjaded

interesting story the only part i dont get is she said she wanted to pay you back by fucking you in the ass


----------



## eDDe9

Horny.

But yeh, you got ripped in the paying off part, should have then gone again in her ass.

Now, how does a girl like that hide a 9"????


----------



## co2

Ha_ha_!


----------



## dshock

Fadednjaded said:
			
		

> interesting story the only part i dont get is she said she wanted to pay you back by fucking you in the ass



I agree......poor guy.


----------



## JustBlaze420

by far the craziest bluelight story lol


----------



## meltbanana95

Lmao


----------



## Xevro

speachless my friend, i am at a lost for words. so like, does that make you gay or hmmm, i dont know what to say, ima go get stoned, p.


----------



## Synaptic_Misfire

....Reminds me of my childhood, summers at uncle Neds house in the country. 

Those were truly special times.....



T.


----------



## Bass_Head

damn, this guy has balls just to admit that


----------



## sick shift

LOL !!!!! Man you are one wild dude  ! I'm glad I missed it . Thanks for the smile , I've been needing it .


----------



## eclipsedesign

Hah!


----------



## tylerwashere

.....holy shit.....


----------



## Cyc

bump


----------



## shlack123

I believe it is safe to say this makes you gay...or at the very least, bi.  I don't think I could ever be horny enough to take a cock in the mouth and ass.  But then again, I don't have any homosexual urges whatsoever.


----------



## SimonUK

that was the best and most funny thing i read in a while.

Was reading it on my laptop in same room as my nan smiling and she asked what i was smiling at. lol


x


----------



## Newbierock

wow...just wow...why so detailed?


----------



## neutrino

that's a great story in my opinion.


----------



## BehindMind

Haha!

What a wonderful, charming story.


----------



## rainmanx321

Don't forget the mouth as well.....

To the has been boxer,

If this experience affirmed the homosexuality you've been dying to let out of the closet, more power to you man. 



motiv311 said:


> "A has-been boxer gets fucked in the ass by a shemale!" - Sounds romantic.


----------



## MK3Y2K

Im sick to my stomach. I almost stoped reading it, something drew me in. I believe i was sooo enchanted that u were an ex- pro boxer. 

gotta love south florida.....


----------



## b4rd

griff said:


> so that's the first bluelighter you've ever met eh?



lol


----------



## thefoot

holy shit.


----------



## Transcendence

This story still has the magic. This is the first awesome post I ever read on bluelight. Classic.


----------



## hamz

this has to be the funniest fucking thread going !!!!!


----------



## my innerself

Haha fuck this thread is classic, I read this years ago and I still get the same laughs from it now.


----------



## shiv

well that turned me on oddly...or not...mmm


----------



## Unbreakable

A lot of men in this thread i see are finding they have a bi side aye.... 

cant say i got turned on what so ever.... the whole time i was making this face of 'omfg hell no is this for real face'.....never thought sexy


----------



## purplecheeser

fag


----------



## shiv

purplecheeser said:


> fag


 im a girl lol...


----------



## Swerlz

i should repost meatspin here i think


----------



## joe20

so if youre willing to do this, i take it youve tried jenkem?

:D


----------



## shiv

joe20 said:


> so if youre willing to do this, i take it youve tried jenkem?
> 
> :D



lol i had to goole that...


----------



## ILoveSnowballs

Funny as fuck! What a nice intro for me at Bluelight :D


----------



## MagickalKat777

I can't believe this thread is still here holy shit... talk about old school. I've never forget when one of the old mods pointed it out to me. Hilarious.


----------



## stager biscuit

WOW you got raped


----------



## JK25

Oh my soul.


----------



## Transcendence

Carefree days when Americans could cock rock in peace without BREAKING NEWS.


----------



## TheLoveBandit

BUMP (for one of the more classic posts, one that set the stage for Best of...)

Sometimes, it is fun to go back and see what things were like long ago.



Btw, skydancer was in NL at the time, not American.


----------

